# MBTI: Self-fulfilling prophecy?



## hasenj (Sep 23, 2010)

I mistyped someone and read the description of that type to them, and they said "that's nothing like me". 

Then after more discussion/questioning/testing I adjusted my guess and read the description of that (new) type to them, and they were like "wow, that's me!!"

So, it's not a self-fulfilling prophecy.

On the other hand, the details might vary from one person to another, and it's possible for someone to think "oh this behavior is not consistent with my type" kind of thing, or it could lead to a person thinking "I must behave this way because this is what my type does".

But over all, no, you don't just believe the first type description you read.


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

Most type descriptions are a little iffy to begin with, so relying on them might have its problems. I guess new MBTIers might feel tempted to go down this path, but it's worthless. The four letters that make up the type are a label, an attribute, simple as that. They do not and should not define every single action or decision we make on an everyday basis... it's more how we think inside and, at least for me, what our goals and aspirations are.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd say that its not so much that its an SFP. Rather it can explain certain things within your behaviour, but I would say that since the whole INTJ thing I have been picking up more and more on the INTJ parts of my behaviour, however this could just be because I know about it and once you know about something you can spot its effects/patterns easier?


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

hziegel said:


> I actually experienced this in a really liberating way. I'd been trying to act like an extroverted Feeling type my entire life, because I thought it would make me happier. When I realized I was an INTP it was kind of like I was granted permission to be who I already am. I didn't feel like I was missing some key element of humanity anymore, rather just my own, whole person. Not that I put all of my cards into MBTI typology... but it's so refreshing to see something say, "You, as you are, as a person, are whole and healthy. You aren't broken or missing something, you're just different."


Why does your description says E then?


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

For me the opposite of what happened to hziegel happened.

I've been "my type" most of my life without knowing it.

In my case i had a reverse effect of what hziegel had--- i used to think i was a freak (still do) and loved it and the freedom it gave me and the hate that keeps me going---all my life i rejected all labels and confines on myself -- then i found out i still conformed (not 100% of course) to this one.

I used to have a saying: There's no club like no club, now it seems i fit one.


----------



## personalityjunki (Jan 25, 2011)

I've actually used MBTI to transform into a type that I'd like to be by adhering to the characteristics of that type.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Romascu said:


> Why does your description says E then?


Because I changed it. Why does yours say T?


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

My view on MBTI is that it's a great introduction to cognitive functions. After studying cognitive functions for a while though and understanding your own functions you can build on your strengths and weaknesses. It's not a self-fulfilling prophecy, it's a theory that is fairly accurate and if one of the types matches you then you have a start to fix your weaknesses and build on your strengths. There is nothing wrong with that. I thought I was an INTP for 3 months to finally come and realize that I'm actually an ENTP after learning a lot about the functions and the differences between an INTP and ENTP. MBTI can help and apply to everyday life when dealing with people, and I don't understand how people can say differently. It's just an easy way to understand the world you live in and the people you reside with in this world.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

NOTE: I never said there was anything wrong with the theory. I meant that it _could _lead to a self-fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> NOTE: I never said there was anything wrong with the theory. I meant that it _could _lead to a self-fulfilling prophecy.


O don't get me wrong, I was never implying that you said there was anything wrong with the theory at all. It's just throughout the time I have been studying it and the functions I have come across a significant amount of people who put such a fascinating and accurate theory down. Also while explaining it to my ISTJ mother, she tried telling me it was a self-fulfilling prophecy, and no matter how much I tried explaining it to her, she just wouldn't listen. Also I was just thinking how people can stereotype and generalize Men and Women with such false theories but can't pull themselves to follow a much more complex accurate theory on the human cognitions.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

I remember the first time I tested, I came out as INTP. Some of it fit, because when I'm depressed, I can fall into an "intellectual" mood, as a way of coping. At the time, I had buried my depression in philosophy, looking for answers there, which made the stereotypes fit even better. Thinking I had found my explanation as to why I was the way I already was, it was a bit of a comfort. I think that's probably the wrong way to use MBTI, though it was the only one I ever concerned myself with. I don't think I ever started acting more like a type, but it's a possibility. I've tried to fit myself into a lot of boxes and labels in my life, as a means of gaining acceptance, only to fight my way right back out of them, because they were never true. Still, I became too keen on discerning differences, to do that for long, if I did it. I wanted to make sure I had the right explanation for "me". Part of my neurotic needs is a need to be 100% correct, 100% of the time, to defend myself from allegations of incompetence and stupidity. Turns out MBTI doesn't really go deep enough, into psychology, to really give me what I wanted. Depending on how I'm coping, I can appear to be any number of types, on the surface. I wear ESTP now, because it fits the majority of the time, and I'm basing it off things that match with Se misuse; overindulgence, recklessness, extreme hedonism. I could still be wrong, though, because I'm still attempting to use it as an explanation for who I am.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

MBTI is gonna drive me mad at times.


----------



## Chiharu (Jun 1, 2011)

That may be true to a extent... I mean, I've always behaved like an Ne dom, that I'm certain of. I've always behaved like a disorganized P... but i'd always thought of myself as an introvert, and when I realized I must be an ENxP because i'm Ne dom I experimented with behaving more as an extravert, and found that i quite enjoyed it. I'm still more of an ambivert, but the whole having a preference/DISCOVERING a preference/CREATING a preference thing is quite a paradox.


----------



## ytisibrsk (May 24, 2011)

It does stand to reason that if you answer the questions accurately, and have enough life experience to know how you react in numerous situations, the descriptions should, on the whole, be accurate, provided the traits are exhibited strongly. I think there is a tendency to excuse my bad behaviour as "I'm ENFP, we interrupt a lot" in the same way that I could excuse it by saying "I'm an Aries." I take it the whole thing is about cutting the other person some slack, understanding and accepting differences. If I'm excusing myself and stereotyping other mbti types as a bunch of idiots, then I'm simply not using the system, I'm abusing it.


----------

